# Hormone Product Specs



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2012)

By: BlocRoc


This is some basic info regarding hormones and their properties for the homebrew experts. This is info from a common source so it might be familiar to some! Its not all useful to the casual home beaker monkey, but its all interesting and relevant!

L8


4-androstenediol Cypionate

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point 74--83¡æ
Specific Rotation +4˚+2˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Residue on ignition <=0.2%
Assay >=90.0%

1,(5¦Á)-androstaden-3,17-dione

Appearance off-white to slight yellow powder
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Heavy metals <=20ppm
Assay >=98.0%
1,(5¦Á)-androstenedione >=90%

Danazol


17¦Á-Pregna-2,4-diene-20-yno-[2,3-d]isoxazol-17-ol

CAS: 17230-88-5

Molecular formula: C22H27NO2

Molecular weight: 337.46

Description: White or almost white, crystalline powder

Melting range: 223¡ãC to 230¡ãC

Assay: 97.0 % - 102.0 %

Specific rotation: +21.0¡ã~+27.0¡ã (chloroform)

Loss of drying: Not more than 1.0 %

Quality standard: USP24; CP2000

Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA)

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point 149~151¡æ
Specific Rotation +12˚~+14˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Heavy metal <=10ppm
Assay >=98.0%


What is dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA)?
Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) is a weak androgen, but is one of the main precursors of testosterone . Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) is reported having anti-aging potential and is used as food supplement .

Androsterone

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point 178-180¡æ
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Assay >=98.0%

Estradiol

Appearance white crystalline powder
Assay(HPLC) 97.0--103.0%
Melting point 173-179 ¡æ
Loss on drying <=3.5%
Specific Rotation +76-- +83¡ã
Other Steroids Total<=0.3% Secondary spot<=0.2%

What is estradiol?
Estradiol is the most active of the estrogens, the female sex hormones, and is responsible for the development of female sex organs and characteristics. In adults estradiol slows the breakdown of bone. Estradiol levels fall dramatically in menopause. Estradiol is often prescribed after menopause to maintain skeletal health and has been found to significantly reduce the risk of cardiovascular disease. Estradiol is thought to help regenerate and preserve nerve cells in the brain.

Estriol

Appearance white crystalline powder
Identification Positive
Assay(UV) 97.0--102.0%
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Specific Rotation +54-- +62¡ã
Other Steroids Total<=2.0%
Micronization 95% not more than 5 microns
Reference Standard USP24

What is estriol?

Estriol is a female sex steroid hormone produced by the placenta during pregnancy. Estriol is also the major estrogen produced in the normal fetus.Estriol appears to be effective at controlling symptoms of menopause, including hot flashes, insomnia, vaginal dryness, and frequent urinary tract infections.

Formestane (4-hydroxyandrostenedione)

Description: Formestane (4-hydroxyandrostenedione) is a new competitive, irreversible, steroidal aromatase inhibitor, 30 to 60 times more potent than aminoglutethimide. Formestane (4-hydroxyandrostenedione) decreases both circulating and tumour estrogen levels and is a successful second-line endocrine treatment for post-menopausal women with advanced breast cancer in whom previous therapy with tamoxifen has failed.

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point 201-206℃
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Specific rotation +170-178˚
Heavy Metals <=20ppm
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay >=97.0%
Related Steroids <1%

Gestrinone

Appearance Yellow or almost yellow crystalline powder
Content >=97%
Melting point 147-153 ¡æ
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Specific Rotation +81--+86¡ã

Gestodene

Appearance white or off white crystalline powder
Melting point 195~200¡æ
Specific Rotation -180~-185˚
IR Spectra Identical to Reference Substance
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Other Steroids Total<=2.0%, Individual steroid <=1.0%
Assay 97.0~103.0%
¡¡

What is gestodene (gestoden)?
Gestodene (gestoden) is new generation progestogen, oral contraceptives. Gesodene's strong progestogen activity with very weak androgenic activity will be of benefit to the cardiovascular system, lowest dosage used as oral contraceptives will minimize side-effect.


17¦Á-HYDROXY PREGNENOLONE (17¦Á-Hydroxypregnenolone)

3¦Á,17¦Á-Dihydroxy-pregn-5-ene-20-one

CAS: 1887-95-2

Molecular formula: C21H32O3
Molecular weight: 332.48
Description: White or almost white, crystalline powder
Assay: Not less than 97.0 %
Loss of drying: Not more than 0.5 %

Levonorgestrel

Appearance white crystalline powder
Identification Positive
Melting point 232~239¡æ Melts within a range of 4¡æ
Specific Rotation -30~-35˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Residue on ignition <=0.3%
Ethinyl group 7.81~8.18%
Other Steroids Total<=2.0%, Secondary spot<=0.5%
Assay 98.0~102.0%


Usage:Levonorgestrel is an active ingredient for contraceptive drug


Methandrostenolone

Appearance white or almost white powder
Specific Rotation +7˚~+13˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Related substance corresponds
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Se <=0.003%
Assay(UV) 97.0~103%

18-Methyl-3-Methoxy-2,5(10)Estradiene-17-One

Item Specification
Color/Appearance Almost red crystalline powder
Melting Point 186--190¡æ
Optical Rotation +148¡ã--+165¡ã
Loss on Drying <=0.5%
Purity (HPLC) >=93%

Methyl Testosterone (Methyltestosterone )

Appearance white or slightly yellowish crystalline powder
Identification Positive
Melting point 163~168¡æ
Specific Rotation +79˚~+83˚
Loss on drying <=1.0%
Related substances <=1%
Residue on ignition <=1%
Assay 97.0~103.0%
Reference Standard JPXIV

Usage: Methyltestosterone (methyl testosterone ) is a hormone used in men to treat testosterone deficiency, and in women to treat breast cancer, as well as breast pain and swelling following pregnancy. Methyltestosterone (methyl testosterone ) is also combined with estrogen to treat symptoms associated with menopause.

Mifepristone

Appearance light yellow crystalline powder
Melting point 192~196¡æ
Specific Rotation +123~+128˚
Identification Positive
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Other Steroids Total<=2.0%, Secondary spot<=1.0%
Assay >=98.5%

Nandrolone

Appearance white to off-white crystalline powder
Melting point 120~125¡æ
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Heavy metal <=10ppm
Assay >=98.0%


Usage: Nandrolone is used to increase muscle strength and size, increase muscle hardness, decrease body fat.

Nandrolone Decanoate

Appearance white to off-white crystalline powder
Melting point 33~37¡æ
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Specific Rotation +32˚~+36˚
Organic Volatile Impurities Conform
Chromatograpic Purity <=3%
Assay 97.0-103.0%
Reference Standard: USP25

Usage: Nandrolone decanoate may be used in certain patients with the following medical conditions:

1.Certain blood clotting diseases
2.Growth failure
3.Turner's syndrome

19-Nor-4-androstene-3¦Â,17¦Â-diol

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point >=160¡æ
Specific Rotation +31˚~+36˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Heavy Metals <=10ppm
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay >=98.0%

19-Nor-4-androstenedione

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point >=160¡æ
Specific Rotation +133˚~+139˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Heavy Metals <=10ppm
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay >=98.0%


19-Nor-5(10)-androstenedione

Appearance almost white crystalline powder
Melting point >=140¡æ
Specific Rotation +279˚~+285˚ (In Ethanol)
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Heavy Metals <=20ppm
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay >=98.0%

Norethisterone

Description: Norethisterone is a progestogen, a synthetic hormone similar to a natural female sex hormone progesterone. Norethisterone has a wide variety of uses including the postponement of menstruation and the treatment of menstrual disorders such as endometriosis. In these disorders the drug is only taken on particular days during the menstrual cycle . One of the major uses for norethisterone is an ingredient of oral contraceptive preparations, either on its own or in combination with an oestrogen drug.

Appearance whitish or almost whitish crystalline powder
Identification A.Positive reaction
B.Infrared absorption spectrum
Melting point 202~208¡æ
Specific Rotation -22.0˚~-28.0˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Other Steroids main impurity should be <=2.0%
Assay 97.0~102.0%
Reference Standard CP2000

Norethisterone Acetate

Appearance white crystalline powder
Identification Conform the stipulation
Melting point about 163¡æ
Specific Rotation -32.0˚~-36.0˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Sulfate ash <=1.0%
light absorb 0.49-0.52
Assay 97.0~102.0%
Reference Standard BP93

Usage: Norethisterone acetate is a kind of progestin. Norethisterone acetate is used in the treatment of irregularity of menstruation, functional metrorrhagia, endometriosis, etc

Prednisolone Base

Description: Prednisolone is a de-hydrogen derivation of hydrocortisonum with the same function as prednisone. Prednisolone's action of metobolizing saccharide and anti-inflammation is 4-5 times greater than that of hydrocortisone, while the action of metabolizing salt is 1/2 that of hydrocortisone. When taken orally prednisolone is assimilated through gaster and it reaches its highest effect in 1-2 hours. The half-lite period of blood plasma is about 200 minutes and its duration of action is 6-12 hours. Since prednisolone's solubility is a little bit greater than that of Prednisone, it can be used for intravenous drop while having little stimulation to the tissue. Prednisolone metabolizes to cortisol in the body and excretes with urine.

Appearance whitish crystalline powder
Identification conform to the stipulation
Melting point It should be about 230¡æ
Specific Rotation +96˚~+102˚
Loss on drying <=1%
Light absorption 400--430
Other Steroids conform to the stipulation
Assay 96.0~104.0%
Reference Standard BP93

Prednisolone Acetate

Description: Prednisolone acetate is a de-hydrogen derivation of hydrocortisonum with the same function as prednisone. Its action of metobolizing saccharide and anti-inflammation is 4-5 times greater than that of hydrocortisone, while the action of metabolizing salt is 1/2 that of hydrocortisone. When taken orally prednisolone acetate is assimilated through gaster and Prednisolone acetate reaches its highest effect in 1-2 hours. The half-lite period of blood plasma is about 200 minutes and its duration of action is 6-12 hours. Since prednisolone acetate's solubility is a little bit greater than that of Prednisone, prednisolone acetate can be used for intravenous drop while having little stimulation to the tissue. Prednisolone acetate metabolizes to cortisol in the body and excretes with urine.

Appearance whitish crystalline powder
Identification Conform to the stipulation
Specific Rotation +112˚~+119˚
Loss on drying <=1.0%
Micronization It should be >=80% below 5um
Assay 97.0~102.0%
Reference Standard USP23

Pregnenolone


3b-Hydroxy-pregn-5-ene-20-one
CAS: 145-13-1
Molecular formula: C21H32O2
Molecular weight: 316.49
Description: White or almost white, crystalline powder
Melting range: 185¡ãC to 192¡ãC (189¡ãC to 192¡ãC)
Assay: 98.0 % - 101.0 %
Specific rotation: +27.5¡ã~+31.5¡ã (ethanol)
Loss of drying: Not more than 0.5 %
Quality standard: Factory standard
Usage: The body makes pregnenolone out of cholesterol, however our body's production of pregnenolone declines with age. Pregnenolone is taken to enhance mental alertness and awareness, improve long-term memory, improve mood and reduce symptoms of PMS, arthritis, and stress.


Pregnenolone Acetate
3¦Â-Hydroxy-pregn-5-ene-20-one 3-acetate
CAS: 1778-02-5
Molecular formula: C23H34O3
Molecular weight: 358.51
Description: White or almost white, crystalline powder
Melting range: 146.5¡ãC to 149.5¡ãC
Purity: Not more than 98 %
Loss of drying: Not less than 0.5 %
Quality standard: Factory standard

Progesterone

Description: Progesterone means pro (supporting) gesterone (gestation or pregnancy). Progesterone is the OTHER hormone your ovaries make, other than estrogen, and Progesterone's main function is to support pregnancy.

Appearance white, almost white crystalline powder
Melting point 126~131¡æ
Identification Positive
Specific Rotation +175˚~+183˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Residue on ignition conform
Other Steroid conform
Assay(HPLC) 97.0~103%
Particle size 90% Min to pass 150 ¦Ìm micronized

Stanolone

Appearance white or practically white crystalline powder
Melting point 178~183¡æ
Specific Rotation +25˚~+31˚
Related Substance <=2%
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Solubility Clearing
Sulphated ash <=0.1%
Assay >=98%(TLC)

Stanozolol

Appearance white crystalline powder
Identification meets the requirement
Specific Rotation +34~+40˚
Loss on drying <=1%
Other Steroids <=2.0%
Assay 98.0~100.5%

1-testosterone

Appearance white to almost whitecrystalline powder
Melting point >=152-156℃
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Heavy Metals <=10ppm
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay
5α-androstan-1-ene-3-one17β-ol >=

Testosterone Enanthate

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point 34~39¡æ
Specific Rotation +77˚~+82˚
Loss on drying <=0.05%
Free Heptanoic acid <=0.25%
Assay 97.0~103.0%

1-testosterone THP Ether

Appearance white or almost whitecrystalline powder
Melting point 159-161℃
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Heavy Metals <=10ppm
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay >=96.0%

Testosterone propionate

Appearance white crystalline powder
Melting point 119~123¡æ
Specific Rotation +83˚~+90˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Other Steroid Conform the stipulation
Assay 97.0~103%

Testosterone Undecanoate

Appearance white crystalline powder
Identification Positive
Melting point 60~63¡æ
Specific Rotation +68˚~+72˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Other Steroid Conform the stipulation
Assay 97.0~103.0%

Tibolone

Appearance white or off white crystalline powder
Melting point >163~169¡æ
Specific Rotation +103˚~+107˚
IR Spectra Identical to Reference Substance
Other Steroids <=2.0%
Loss on drying <=0.5%(60¡æ )
Content (HPLC) 98.0~102.0%

Trenbolone

Appearance yellow crystalline powder
Melting point >=175¡æ
Specific Rotation +16˚~+22˚
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay >=98.0%

Trenbolone Acetate

Appearance yellow crystalline powder
Identification Conform
Absorbance <=0.3
Melting point >=90¡æ
Specific Rotation +39˚~+43˚
Chromatography Purity Conform
17¦Á-Isomer <=0.5%
Organic Volatile impurities Conform
Loss on drying <=0.5%
Residue on ignition <=0.1%
Assay 97.0~101.0%


----------

